

FBI goes after Wikileaks cyber attackers - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/fbi-goes-after-wikileaks-cyber-attackers

======
bediger
Wow, this is an almost unprecedented scale for Internet-vandalism-related
crimes. Part of me wants to ask where this level of effort is with respect to
spammers and other sociopathic internet goofballs.

